# Trying to get noticed...



## Alex (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

As the subject suggests I'm just trying to get my work noticed... I'm mainly focusing towards water sports / Surfing... I've posted 7 pics on flickr so if anyone would like to have a look and has some constructive criticism it would be greatly appreciated...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wave_crest/

Cheers
Alex


----------



## robbymack (Mar 15, 2013)

Alex I don't see anything necessarily wrong with them. Obviously volume is your friend so 7 pictures probably won't do it. I'm also not necessarily sure Flickr is the best way to go about getting "noticed" but its certainly a start. Ideally what would you like to happen? Just sell a few images and keep up the hobby, or do you really want to give it a go as a pro?


----------



## rexbot (Mar 15, 2013)

These samples look underexposed - especially in the area of the subject's faces. It looks like you were shooting on a grey kind of day, and that adds to the overall dark look. Boosting the saturation on the equipment and brightening things up a bit would add some pop to the images. Shooting against the white spray is almost guaranteed to make other things in the image underexposed - so compensate in camera, or selectively lighten key areas in post.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 15, 2013)

Alex,

What are you hoping for? Post your pictures and a flood of kudos to pour your way? Are you hoping to be paid for your photos? Hoping these people in your photos find your photos and pay top dollar for them? Or are you simply seeking for self assurance that you did a good job? I'm kind of confused what and how you wish to go from here? Your photos look a tad under, but that's also because its an overcast day from what I can tell and bumping up the exposure would crush your highlights... lights wont typically work at that distance so you're in a tough spot... If your looking to build your chops and perhaps get published or get paid, publish your work... submit them to a local newspaper or magazine or blog or forum. Get some printed and bring some with you on your next photo shoot, assuming this is the photography you want to be known for. Get in front of a larger audience rather than posting on flicker and expect the world to come to you. Put yourself out there... let yourself be judged not only by canonrumors and the occasional person who stumbles on flickr, but everyone. Then you'll know where to go from there. If your looking for self assurance... good job, go get a cookie.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 15, 2013)

.
I have to ask why you want to get noticed? And who do you want to notice?

If it's just an ego thing, flood all the photo sites (Flickr, FB, Red Bubble, that 500 site, etc.) and cultivate many contacts/friends. Comment favorably on all their images, and they will all come back and tell you how awesome and fabulous yours are. You may or may not create good images, but you'll feel good about it -- if that's what you want.

If you want to get noticed in a business sense and sell images and/or services, you'll probably have to go in a whole different direction. If you want to get to that level, I'd suggest training and experience over time. Eventually contacts are built up and a business plan can be executed.

If you want genuine critique, I'd suggest you leave EXIF intact when posting pictures or explain how each image was processed and what equipment was used. You've got an enormous amount of equipment, I suppose from having worked at Jessop's.

For help here, you might be specific about where you'd like to go. Maybe answer the old job interview question, where do you see yourself in five years?

Perhaps it's less about photo critique and more about career planning?


----------



## Alex (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...

To be totally honest I don't ever see myself making money at photography, well not a living anyway. This was just more of a see what people think and what could be changed... This was the main reason that I would like to be noticed a bit more so I can learn.

Your right about flickr is that you can put a crappy shot up and people will say your the next David Bailey... Im just after some constructive criticism so hopefully one day I could submit a few images to Carve and Wave length magazines for example... I know I am no where near that good which is why I want to learn from my mistakes...



distant.star said:


> .
> 
> If you want genuine critique, I'd suggest you leave EXIF intact when posting pictures or explain how each image was processed and what equipment was used. You've got an enormous amount of equipment, I suppose from having worked at Jessop's.



I've reinstated the EXIF data on flickr so you can see what I was using...


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2013)

"Trying to get noticed..." is probably an unfortunate choice of subject title, as the comments indicate.

There are lots of way to try to get noticed. If you are serious about it, do them all. I'm generally not all that enthusiastic about "how to" books and books on marketing are pretty much all the same (perhaps because I've spent a lifetime in marketing in one way or another) but a pretty good primer is David DuChemin's Vision Mongers. 

My personal advice sounds trite, but I still think it is the best path: follow your passion and strive to be the best. Worry about getting noticed after you've built up a body of work. 

Your pictures are great. Spend another thousand hours shooting the same subject and they'll be even better. Another couple thousand after that, and on and on. You have a leg up on most others since you don't expect to be able to earn a living at this. After you've done it for a few years and built up a reputation you may find that the work finds you.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Mar 15, 2013)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> To be totally honest I don't ever see myself making money at photography, well not a living anyway. This was just more of a see what people think and what could be changed... This was the main reason that I would like to be noticed a bit more so I can learn.
> 
> ...



Well, I was not too sure what you were after with this post... You’re right you can join all kinds of groups on Flickr and get awards and badges if that’s what you’re after. It sounds like you want a critique... dig a little deeper and you will find some very good critiquing groups. 

The photos you posted on Flickr are ok... you have to ask yourself though what you want from posting photos online ? Some people take snapshots, documenting their life and could give a rat’s ass less what the technical issues are or if the photo follows the rule of thumbs. Some are aspiring and think hundreds of photos of cats are art. The macro people, the people people, and on and on. Where do you fit in?

When you run across truly mind blowing photographers... artists are undeniable. Whether you found them by cruising Flickr or a forum where you heard about this great photographer you gotta check out! Their images stand out like bright stars in the night’s sky. Why do their images stand out and how do they compare to you. Research great sports photographers... compare and go out the next time with a better understanding of what you want.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 15, 2013)

I love flickr It's a good place to see a lot wonderful work. look at avery shot that move's you and ask your self what about the shot you like and find a way to get it in to your work !!
the harder you work the luckier you get !!


----------



## Alex (Mar 15, 2013)

unfocused said:


> "Trying to get noticed..." is probably an unfortunate choice of subject title, as the comments indicate.
> 
> There are lots of way to try to get noticed. If you are serious about it, do them all. I'm generally not all that enthusiastic about "how to" books and books on marketing are pretty much all the same (perhaps because I've spent a lifetime in marketing in one way or another) but a pretty good primer is David DuChemin's Vision Mongers.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your advice... In hindsight the title wasn't the best but it got me noticed so it can't be all bad. I've taken on board some of the comments already about the images looking underexposed, I was always told never to clip the highlights, but I have to admit that brightening up the images make them (to me) much better...

It's not my intension to upset or piss anyone off, which I can see I have from a few of the comments... All I want to do is learn from others and progress. So I am sorry if my original post has annoyed anyone


----------



## distant.star (Mar 15, 2013)

Alex said:


> It's not my intension to upset or piss anyone off, which I can see I have from a few of the comments... All I want to do is learn from others and progress. So I am sorry if my original post has annoyed anyone



I'm not annoyed, and I don't see any posts that suggest anyone is really. You seem like a young guy asking questions -- that's a very good thing. All most of us are trying to do is help you ask the right questions.

If it's good, solid critique you're after, I think local camera clubs and some classes are good. Take everything with the old grain of salt though, as no one is you or has your vision. Take what you need, and leave the rest! The suggestion made about looking at the great pictures, the ones that tear your eyes out is a good one. Study those pictures and try to figure out how they made it happen -- then go out and make it happen yourself.

Have fun, and keep asking for help. Eventually, if you keep at it, someone will be asking you for help. Be prepared to give back!


----------



## Alex (Mar 15, 2013)

distant.star said:


> If it's good, solid critique you're after, I think local camera clubs and some classes are good. Take everything with the old grain of salt though, as no one is you or has your vision. Take what you need, and leave the rest! The suggestion made about looking at the great pictures, the ones that tear your eyes out is a good one. Study those pictures and try to figure out how they made it happen -- then go out and make it happen yourself.
> 
> Have fun, and keep asking for help. Eventually, if you keep at it, someone will be asking you for help. Be prepared to give back!



I very much do appreciated all the help and advice that I can get... What you say sounds like a great idea, the only problem is that where I live the camera clubs are very few and far between... It also rains 360 days of the year and the other 5 days it snows... It's very unusual to get a sunny day.... 

This is my other flickr account which just has a mixture on it... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 15, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> Alex,
> 
> What are you hoping for? Post your pictures and a flood of kudos to pour your way? Are you hoping to be paid for your photos? Hoping these people in your photos find your photos and pay top dollar for them? Or are you simply seeking for self assurance that you did a good job? I'm kind of confused what and how you wish to go from here? Your photos look a tad under, but that's also because its an overcast day from what I can tell and bumping up the exposure would crush your highlights... lights wont typically work at that distance so you're in a tough spot... If your looking to build your chops and perhaps get published or get paid, publish your work... submit them to a local newspaper or magazine or blog or forum. Get some printed and bring some with you on your next photo shoot, assuming this is the photography you want to be known for. Get in front of a larger audience rather than posting on flicker and expect the world to come to you. Put yourself out there... let yourself be judged not only by canonrumors and the occasional person who stumbles on flickr, but everyone. Then you'll know where to go from there. If your looking for self assurance... good job, go get a cookie.



This is one of the best posts I've seen on these forums. Kudos to YOU, SAGE ADVICE!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 16, 2013)

The first thing you want to do is post photos wherever you can, and ask for critique and advice. I like that you have the right attitude. My first big time camera (other than film) was a 5D Mark II with the 24-105L lens and I practiced, practiced, practiced. Luckily one of my best friends is a photojournalist and I learned tons from him. 

If you ever do want to go professionally into sports, that takes even more luck. I had contacts from when I was a cross country/track runner at AU. Again, luckily they knew I was a photographer and so I got a sideline pass from them one year (I asked for one, they didn't offer it outright). I then bit the bullet and produced a few 8 x 10's from each of the sports to give them (they cost about $1.65-$1.75 to print) for free and then they came back and wanted me to do more. Now my job is to shoot all sports and produce 8 x 10's each season for the sports hallway and to provide discs of each game so that the university can send to newspapers, newsletters, programs, other websites, etc. Interestingly, the local newspaper has the contract to put up the "update photo" right after each game/event to the AU sports website, but that's usually just a single photo that scrolls across as the headlines scroll across. Anyways, once you start doing it professionally, others find out and have you cover events. I went from just doing AU, to the NCAC conference, GLIAC conference, News Journal, and Telegraph-Forum. This weekend, I'll be doing the NCAA Division II Midwest Region for Women's Basketball. I have more stuff than I can manage at times.

Keep up a great attitude, be ambitious, put your work out there and if you see an opportunity, take it. For instance, small colleges and universities will often let you shoot sports with a pass in exchange for a disc of your photos. You may not get paid at the beginning, but if you do good work, trust me, you'll get the work.

Use flickr, use us on this website, use anyone that will help you. I've learned a ton on here and a lot of people on here love helping/teaching others.


----------



## trygved (Mar 16, 2013)

I suggest you start a website and put only your best work on it.
As you improve, get rid of the ones that aren't up to the new standard.
Put only your best photos on social media.
People will refer you to their friends who surf (if they have any).
Offer to shoot promo photos for events at no charge, and make sure they credit/tag you somewhere when promoting the event with the image.
Get some business cards made, and you'll be noticed, and eventually paid.

For fun, I threw one of your pictures into Aperture and cropped off the not so interesting bits and tried to make the day look less dreary.
If you can consistently PP the images in an identifiable way, that helps as well.


----------



## trygved (Mar 16, 2013)

By the way, I really like the natural look of your signature on the image.


----------



## Alex (Mar 16, 2013)

trygved said:


> I suggest you start a website and put only your best work on it.
> As you improve, get rid of the ones that aren't up to the new standard.
> Put only your best photos on social media.
> People will refer you to their friends who surf (if they have any).
> ...



That is amazing. I never thought it could look like that. How did you edit the water? 



trygved said:


> By the way, I really like the natural look of your signature on the image.



Thank you. I did that on sketch time on the iPad then imported it into CS6


----------



## sanj (Mar 16, 2013)

Alex.
'Trying to get noticed' is a very human want, nothing wrong with it.
Put them out where more and more people can view. Comment on other people's photos and they will comment on yours.
And to me, the photos are NOT underexposed.


----------



## Alex (Mar 16, 2013)

After seeing your edit on my image it really inspired me to take another stab at it... What do you guys think? Could I do with changing anything?


----------



## trygved (Mar 16, 2013)

Alex said:


> After seeing your edit on my image it really inspired me to take another stab at it... What do you guys think? Could I do with changing anything?



Looks much better!
I personally like to take a brush and manually sharpen the water.
Keep improving upon photos like this one and you'll get some recognition in your area.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 12, 2013)

Your shots are nice, but i would like to see more "faces and emotions" to go along with some of the beautiful scenic shots you've shown....the famous Muhammed Ali / Sonny Liston shot comes to mind as an historic example.

If you google search the "best sport images of all time" you'll find that roughly 1/2 of them are shots showing emotion of some type.

that would be my critique of your photos....very nice scenery, but not enough emotions/expressions/faces.

good luck.


----------

